# Blue Dragon blood Shrimps unique to Canada!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am shutting down my high end shrimp tank to concentrate on breeding specialty fish. I have the following shrimp available to a hobbyist who wants to create a unique line that currently DOES NOT EXIST IN Canada!

I imported these Blue Dragon Blood bee shrimps from Germany! They do not exist outside of Germany as they were bred there by the well known
Shrimp Breeder Uwe Zeitler

see the video of these beauties.






$60 each I have only 3 available. 1 female 2 males. Be the 1st to breed this gorgeous Shrimp in Canada! 1st person to contact me gets them no holds.










this is what they look like.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow they're beautiful shrimps !! Wished I was a freshwater shrimp enthusiast right now ...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes they are unique. Only in Germany at this time. I imported them a few weeks ago.

They have been sold to another hobbyist who will continue the line and hopefully they will be offered in Canada in the near future!


----------

